# MethodenBerechnung



## domol1989 (29. Nov 2011)

```
public static int f(int n) {
   return c(b(n));
}

public static int g(int n) {
   int z = 0;

   for (int i = 1; i <= c(n); i++)

    z+= c(n);

   return z;
}

public static int h(int n) {

   int z = 0;
   int y = c(n);
 
   for (int i = 1; i <= y; i++)
   z += c(n);

   return z;
}

public static int i(int n) {
  return c(n) + a(n);

public static int j(int n) {
   return b(b(n));
}



/** Hauptprogramm */
public static void main(String argv[]) {
   int n;

   do {
      n = IO.readInt("Eingabe von n: ");
   } while (n < 1);

   IO.print("a(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(a(n), 8);

   IO.print("b(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(b(n), 8);

   IO.print("c(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(c(n), 8);

   IO.print("d(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(d(n), 8);

   IO.print("e(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(e(n), 8);

   IO.print("f(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(f(n), 8);

   IO.print("g(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(g(n), 8);

   IO.print("h(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(h(n), 8);

   IO.print("i(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(i(n), 8);

   IO.print("j(" + n + ") =");
   IO.println(j(n), 8);
```



Habe das folgende Programm vorgegeben bekommen und muss folgende Aufgaben lösen:

a)  Was berechnen die einzelnen Methoden in Abhängigkeit von n (n >= 1) ?

b) Welche asymptotische Laufzeit haben die einzelnen Methoden, ausgedrückt in der O-Notation, in Abhängigkeit von n? Begründen sie ihre Antworten!


wenn jemand helfen will bitte den vollständigen Lösungsweg da ich prog. anfänger bin, unter stress stehe und irgentwelche anspielungen sowieso nicht verstehe... danke


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2011)

Hinweis: die Methoden a-e fehlen, so kann man gar nichts machen


----------



## domol1989 (29. Nov 2011)

```
public static int a(int n) {
    int z = 0;

    while (n > 1) {
       n /= 2;
       z++;
      }
    return z;
   }


  public static int b(int n) {
     int i = 0;
     int b = 1;


     while (++i < n) {
      b = b + 2 * i +1;
    }
   return b;
   }

   public static int c(int n) {
    int t = 1, z = 0;

   while (n > 0) {
    n -= t;
    t += 2;
    z++;
   }
  return z;
}

public static int d(int n) {
   return c(a(n));
}


public static int e(int n) {
   return b(c(n));

}
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Nov 2011)

domol1989 hat gesagt.:


> wenn jemand helfen will bitte den vollständigen Lösungsweg da ich prog. anfänger bin, unter stress stehe und irgentwelche anspielungen sowieso nicht verstehe... danke



Ja klar und dazu gibts noch nen Kaffee. Wir sind nicht hier, um *deine* Hausaufgaben zu machen. Alles was über Helfen hinausgeht fällt unter den Bereich: Jobbörse.


----------

